# Standards for positioning a 66 punch down block?



## Komodo (Dec 20, 2015)

Are there any known standards for positioning a 66 punch down block in an equipment room? 

For example, in Canada we use BIX CDI and it must be 36 or 42 inches high and 8 inches from the left wall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Judging from the locations I have seen many of them in I doubt there is a designated mounting location. I have seen countless blocks laying in drop ceilings and mounted behind large tank water heaters in mechanical rooms.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

What's the difference, they are going to end up a rats nest anyway.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

Komodo said:


> Are there any known standards for positioning a 66 punch down block in an equipment room?
> 
> For example, in Canada we use BIX CDI and it must be 36 or 42 inches high and 8 inches from the left wall.


--

There are no real codes for that. Basically it is what works. Leave plenty of space.

Know full well that within 5 years, your clean work will disappear and become just like any other equipment room....:whistling2:


----------

